
Why American Airlines Chose Samsung Over Apple When It Bought 17,000 Tablets - Lightning
http://www.businessinsider.com/american-airlines-picks-samsung-not-apple-2013-3
======
arocks
The article probably should have stated the obvious - it is cheaper! When it
comes to buying a thin client for enterprise applications, there must be
sufficient feature parity between an iPad and Galaxy Tab.

As the article mentions, they did this only for volume i.e. flight attendants
and technicians. The pilots still get an iPad.

~~~
justinbasd
The Galaxy Notes are more expensive than iPads...

~~~
andreif
Since the price was not mentioned, who knows what they paid for the tablets. I
doubt that it was a usual retail price for 17000 tablets.

------
Moto7451
This reads as basic marketing fluff for Samsung. Why is the Note preferable to
the Galaxy Tab, let alone the iPad? The article certainly doesn't give a
reason.

I'm actually interested in knowing the advantages of the Note in that use
case. To me the Tab 7.7 I gave a friend for Christmas seemed like the best
possible form factor for a mid sized Android device. 'Phablets' strike me as a
wacky compromise.

~~~
miahi
The Note fits in a pocket. For the Tab you have to have a special pocket or a
purse to carry it everywhere. Phablets are a compromise, but after you use the
Note for one day as a phone, you will say "Wow, what a small screen my old
phone has! How did I manage to use it?!"

~~~
gilgoomesh
> The Note fits in a pocket

Maybe in a large man's jeans or trousers but not women's jeans. Even the
iPhone 5 doesn't properly fit.

------
Gustomaximus
I feel Apple will largely win the mobile Enterprise market (now fairly open
with exit of RIM) while Android will win over the Education market (newer
growing market).

To oversimplify, IMO businesses are a little less cost sensitive than
consumers and very concerned about security. I think Apple will push the
security message against 'open source' to get their product across the line.
Plus they do work a little more simply, so less training required.

Androids 'cheap' will let them win Education. The simple fact that if a school
uses Apple products there will always be a few parents battering the
principles door saying why do I have to buy this _insert apple product_ when I
can but an _insert android product_ at 30% less.

And somewhere in there is Windows Mobile for enterprise if they get it right
and a million other factors I don't know, don't exist yet or just make up the
grey shades in my point I didn't bother to include...

Tl:dr Article is not worth reading but the tittle does initiate an interesting
conversation as to what are the levers that drive businesses to choose their
tech.

~~~
biafra
There is another reason why Android might win the education market: it is not
as closed as the iOS universe. You can build your own OS (AOSP) and you can
easily deploy custom applications on it. No need to get a certificate from
Apple first.

------
jtchang
The battle of which mobile device will over enterprise deployments is still on
going. I think Android will win though Microsoft has a strong position. I
don't see a winner yet because of one question:

Which vendor has the best support?

By support I mean someone to call when something breaks. Or when you need to
code out custom widgets. Or when a device is buggy and needs to be replaced.
Microsoft has been traditionally good in this area. Apple kind of sucks at it.
Android is starting to build out an ecosystem but the customizability is all
there.

